# Schwinn Straight bar tank



## crashandburn (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi all! I'm new to this forum, looking for a few parts. I currently am looking for a Schwinn straight bar tank for a 1959 Schwinn Tornado. Its a double straght bar. I believe its the same as a Hornet Tank. It does not have to be perfect. I'm looking for a survivor tank. Patina and rust and all that good stuff. Thanks alot guys


Working Projects
1965 Sears Spaceliner Deluxe (7 style tank)
1959 Schwinn Tornado Double Straight Bar
1960's Monark Thunderbird
Wartime Ladies J.C. Higgins Colorflow
1968 CBC Starjet 5 speed (prototype Ross Apollo)
Many others but these are my projects right now


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't have the tank but just curious where in Georgia you are located? V/r Shawn


----------



## crashandburn (Jul 23, 2013)

*Gainesville*

I'm in Gainesville Ga. I moved out here from Southern California. Not to many bike geeks out here.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2013)

crashandburn said:


> I'm in Gainesville Ga. I moved out here from Southern California. Not to many bike geeks out here.




There are a few of us here in Ga. just kinda scattered. I'm just outside Augusta. V/r Shawn


----------



## crashandburn (Jul 23, 2013)

*thanks*

Hey my Georgia friends! Know of any bicycle swap meets or shows in Georgia or near by states?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2013)

The closest ones I know of are the spring show in Cleveland, TN (just north of Chattanooga) and in Eden, North Carlina that some CABErs put on. There used to be a show in Marietta and I thnk a year or so ago they did one in Atlanta but it was the same weekend as MLC/AA. If someone in the Atlanta area was willing to organize one I would support as long as it didn't conflict with other shows e.g. MLC. V/r Shawn


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 24, 2013)

*!*

I'm from Augusta but live in Greenville sc now , but me and a couple buddy's are thinking about starting a swap Septemberish in the Greenville area. Only a couple hours from both if you. I think a lot if the Eden swap crew would come as well.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2013)

I'd be up for that. V/r Shawn


----------



## crashandburn (Jul 25, 2013)

*sounds good*

I'd also be up for that as well.


----------



## traceystaff46 (Aug 9, 2015)

are you still looking


----------

